# Traynor 40 watt Tube Amp $300



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Traynor 40 watt Tube Amp $300


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sooo tempting.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Sooo tempting.


Dooooooooooo it !!! When did you last post a N(whatever)D thread?!?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Verne said:


> Dooooooooooo it !!! When did you last post a N(whatever)D thread?!?


I already have a 40w Traynor and am currently in a downsizing phase.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

If only it was a 35W amp... 
I too have a 40w one...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have no need for this, but am sorely tempted.

I didn't realize they made the YCV40 in that tolex and grill cloth combo, and with a Vintage30 speaker.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> I didn't realize they made the YCV40 in that tolex and grill cloth combo, and with a Vintage30 speaker.


Yup. The YCV40WR


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's what I have though it doesn't see a lot of use now that I don't have an electric band. Really good amp. If I was still electric gigging, a second one for a two amp arrangement would be useful...and look cool too.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yup. The YCV40WR











Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Alan Small said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


$400’ish to $500 at the top end is the right price for those amps. That guy is crazy if he thinks he’s getting $850 for that one.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I had a YCV20WR for a while and had a hard time liking it.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> $400’ish to $500 at the top end is the right price for those amps. That guy is crazy if he thinks he’s getting $850 for that one.


Quite a swing on one day...300$ unit in hamilton and 900$ in Oakville....its all about demographics maybe🤪


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Alan Small said:


> Quite a swing on one day...300$ unit in hamilton and 900$ in Oakville....its all about demographics maybe🤪


For a minute, I thought it was someone flipping the same amp.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yup. The YCV40WR



And when I was in my local L&M last night they had two of them. Maybe I need to pay more attention.


----------

